# Pendleton's love them or hate them?



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

A thrift store find got me thinking about pendletons. 

A few years ago my Uncle gave me a Pendleton for Christmas. I'm talking about the heavy itchy virgin wool plaid. I wondered what the heck he was thinking. Then I wore it! I love them! I also enjoy finding them to sell! They sell very well -- especially the vintage board shirts. I found a cotton Pendleton this week. It's a good looking shirt. 

I assume Pendleton's are very trad -- at least old ones. Everytime I wear mine now, I want to buy a Jeep Grand Wagoneer and take the family camping.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

I always loved them. I hated when I outgrew mine as a kid. One was a tan plaid, and the other was grayish blue I think. The tan one had leather patched elbows as well.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Pendletons are wonderful, and if you thrift much, you are bound to find a few. I've never seen one marked at more than $4 or so. I suspect thrifts think the same thing you did when you handled your first Pendleton--what the heck is this scratchy thing for? I find a lot of Pendleton that has obviously never been worn. I think it's because they were given as gifts by oldsters who knew what they were doing to young'ns who prefer Ed Hardy and the like. They are moth magnets, however, and I find more Pendleton that has been nibbled than Pendleton that is pristine.

I wouldn't walk across the street for any cotton Pendleton garment. The only things worth picking up, in my estimation, are Pendleton wool shirts, Pendleton wool scarves, Pendleton wool bathrobes, Pendleton wool blankets (the next one I find will be the first, although I don't check blankets as often as I should) and Pendleton High Grade Western Wear jackets. Pendleton makes very nice sport coats, I think, but they don't get much love, and the shoulders aren't as natural as they could be. I recently passed on a pristine woman's full-length wool tan coat by Pendleton--and I could have picked it up for less than $1--because chick stuff is weird and hard to predict value. I flipped a similar one a few years ago for $30 or so, but it was NWT. Part of trying not to get too overboard on buying to sell stuff, I guess. At some point, I don't know exactly when, Pendleton began selling cotton shirts and other stuff, much if it offshore, that was and is just silly. No matter. Ignore that stuff and concentrate on the good.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Pendleton board shirts are an essential part of the West Coast Surfer Dude Trad look. Without them you are a ripple rider, a mere gremmy, beneath contempt and unworthy of notice. With a board shirt, a pair of pegged Levi's and a pair of Tijuana huaraches you can hold your head high from Baja to Santa Cruz, firm in the knowledge that you know the look and probably can manage to survive an entire day at the gnarly old Wedge.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

I began wearing Pendletons in high school. They were, and probably still are, a traditional garment in the Pacific Northwest. Happily, I still have a lifetime supply of shirts made in the USA. The current antics of the family that still owns Pendleton include disguising that shirts are now made in Mexico, so I won't buy new ones.


----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

Nobleprofessor said:


> A thrift store find got me thinking about pendletons.
> 
> A few years ago my Uncle gave me a Pendleton for Christmas. I'm talking about the heavy itchy virgin wool plaid. I wondered what the heck he was thinking. Then I wore it! I love them! I also enjoy finding them to sell! They sell very well -- especially the vintage board shirts. I found a cotton Pendleton this week. It's a good looking shirt.
> 
> I assume Pendleton's are very trad -- at least old ones. Everytime I wear mine now, I want to buy a Jeep Grand Wagoneer and take the family camping.


I had them when I was a kid, but I haven't owned any in a very long time.

(Some day I will own a Grand Wagoneer to go with my other 4x4s. Oh yes. Maybe one from these guys: www.wagonmaster.com)


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Oldsarge said:


> Pendleton board shirts are an essential part of the West Coast Surfer Dude Trad look. Without them you are a ripple rider, a mere gremmy, beneath contempt and unworthy of notice. With a board shirt, a pair of pegged Levi's and a pair of Tijuana huaraches you can hold your head high from Baja to Santa Cruz, firm in the knowledge that you know the look and probably can manage to survive an entire day at the gnarly old Wedge.


I laughed at your response! Very descriptive. Does that mean the west coat surfer trad also likes vintage HAWAIIAN shirts? I see them all the time at thrift stores. I don't mean the cheesy new ones or the Tommy Bahama (which I actually like). I mean the old school honest to God made in Hawaii shirts.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

My pendleton topster is one of my favorite garments I own. Looking to add a couple more this winter.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

ThePopinjay said:


> My pendleton topster is one of my favorite garments I own. Looking to add a couple more this winter.


I love those. I have three and wish I had one in blackwatch.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Pendleton Megathread? I've got a closet full....


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> I love those. I have three and wish I had one in blackwatch.


I can't think of a more ideal jacket for a college campus really.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

ThePopinjay said:


> I can't think of a more ideal jacket for a college campus really.


They're perfect for a lot of things. I wear mine to parties where the setting is casual but I don't want to look like a bum.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


> I can't think of a more ideal jacket for a college campus really.


I'd vote for a lightweight madras-lined Harrington, but I suspect our different climates might be behind that.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Reuben said:


> I'd vote for a lightweight madras-lined Harrington, but I suspect our different climates might be behind that.


I'd say. That and I can wear a knit and a pocket square with this and look pretty damn good if I do say so myself.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Popinjay does this cool thing with "jackets" and tie that I really like. Younger guys, lurkers, and really everyone out there should take note. I know I have, and would not have thought of this on my own. It does look "pretty darn good!"

QUOTE=godan 

Did anyone else click on this, just to see where it went? The "traditional garment" link in Godan's post above?

3/2, I received a Pendeleton magazine in the mail the other day, and thought the new blankets were pretty reasonable. I think they were having a sale, might want to check out the website. 
*edit- maybe it was the throws I was looking at. Nevermind.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

dorji said:


> Popinjay does this cool thing with "jackets" and tie that I really like. Younger guys, lurkers, and really everyone out there should take note. I know I have, and would not have thought of this on my own. It does look "pretty darn good!"
> 
> QUOTE=godan
> 
> ...


I did not insert that link. Perhaps a moderator can explain more clearly, but I think some terms are colored and highlighted by a function in the forum software whose specifics are a mystery to me.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

What's the difference between the Pendleton "Topster" and the "49er"?

I agree, Popinjay wears his Topster well. He wears just about everything well.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> What's the difference between the Pendleton "Topster" and the "49er"?
> 
> I agree, Popinjay wears his Topster well. He wears just about everything well.


Thank everybody! 
The topster is triple patch pockets, invented, barrel cuffs, sportcoat style shirt jacket, while a 49er as I've seen is more of shirt, and often with more flared (dated in my opinion) lapel. There is also a brother to the topster model (topsman, maybe? The name escapes me) that is more of a sportcoat than the topster, regular sportcoat cuffs, still minimal structure but also made out of tweeds and heavier wools.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

ThePopinjay said:


> My pendleton topster is one of my favorite garments I own. Looking to add a couple more this winter.





32rollandrock said:


> I love those. I have three and wish I had one in blackwatch.


Being raised within seven miles of the home base for Woolrich Woolen Mills and eventually working for Woolrich during summers as a college student, I cannot claim to have worn Pendleton Board shirts in my high school days/teen years. LOL, I could have been suspended from school for wearing a Pendleton shirt in that community! () However, as an adult I discovered Pendleton Board shirts early on and have been wearing them ever since. A few years back, Oldsarge's postings introduced me to the Topster design and three of those presently hang in my closet, sharing space with the Board shirts, Pendleton Camp shirt designs and, most recently, with two of Pendletons Popover shirts.

I've long been a bit bugsh*t over Blackwatch Tartans and have the Board and Camp shirts in said fabric pattern, but must have missed when Pendleton offered the Topster in a Blackwatch fabric pattern. Do they still offer the Topster in Blackwatch? :icon_scratch:


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's my current Pendleton shirt lineup. All thrifted:







I especially like the older shirts with two flap chest pockets and the loop collar. This one is my oldest, indicated by the absence of the Woolmark logo, which was created in 1964:


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

/\/\ Those are utterly magnificent gamma.

I..feel...a Pendleton Megathread brewing fellas..I'm just sayin'....


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> Do they still offer the Topster in Blackwatch? :icon_scratch:


I don't believe they offer any topster models at all. I do see blackwatch versions pop up on ebay/etsy with some frequency however.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Well crap, now I have to dig mine out. 

By the way, here is a list of styles I found helpful when researching mine: 

Other classic wool shirt models that Pendleton has created are:

The Trail Shirt – has a straight collar and elbow patches with one button-through pocket.
The Fireside Shirt – has a button down collar and one plain pocket.
The Lodge Shirt – has a straight collar and one pocket.
The Field Shirt – has the two button-through flap pockets.
The Board Shirt – the shirt prized by the Beach Boys, has a straight bottom, sport collar and two flap pockets. This shirt works as a shirt or a casual jacket.
The High Grade Western Shirt – has a snap front and cuffs with front and back peaked yokes.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I find them at the thrifts all the time but usually they are plagued by one of two problems: 1) moth holes--because of the heavy wool, these babies get eaten alive; 2) shrinkage--lots of people seem to think throwing them in the washing machine is a good idea. I see shirts tagged XL that fit a S.

If anyone is interested, I have a blackwatch Pendleton Harrington in the stockroom that I could dig out. Its in the Large Medium / Smallish Large range. I posted it moths ago on the Exchange and didn't get a bite. PM me if intrigued and I'll dig it out.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the Sir Pendleton shirts. Button down collar and made of a very fine, relatively lightweight wool. I buy them off ebay for $19-$30.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Here is a recap of my two:





The first is a limited edition that Duluth Trading commissioned as a nostalgia piece from Pendleton. The second is a copy I had made up by Hemrajani's on cloth from the mill store. When we move to Portland I'll have to get another couple.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I've wanted one of those topsters for years, but I've never pulled the trigger because they only come alphasized and I wear a short sport coat. Can anyone offer up some measurements for the small and medium sizes? This thread has renewed my interest.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Nobleprofessor said:


> I laughed at your response! Very descriptive. Does that mean the west coat surfer trad also likes vintage HAWAIIAN shirts? I see them all the time at thrift stores. I don't mean the cheesy new ones or the Tommy Bahama (which I actually like). I mean the old school honest to God made in Hawaii shirts.


_Vintage_ aloha shirts are the very essence of West Coast Surfer Dude Trad. They are the budget equivalent of the cherried up woody with long boards sticking out the back. BTW, Kamehameha still makes theirs in Hawaii.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

CMDC said:


> I find them at the thrifts all the time but usually they are plagued by one of two problems: 1) moth holes--because of the heavy wool, these babies get eaten alive; 2) shrinkage--lots of people seem to think throwing them in the washing machine is a good idea. I see shirts tagged XL that fit a S.


Ditto. I find it's rare to see one without a single moth hole. Most have been shrunk well below the tag size. I feel fortunate to have found the three for myself that DON'T have those issues. If there was ever a shirt meant for hand washing and air drying, it's a Pendleton.

I also found a fourth shirt--a gorgeous vintage red/black plaid in beautiful condition, that was a size S. Too small for me, so I flipped on eBay for a pretty nice profit. A buyer in Montreal snagged it.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

hardline_42 said:


> I've wanted one of those topsters for years, but I've never pulled the trigger because they only come alphasized and I wear a short sport coat. Can anyone offer up some measurements for the small and medium sizes? This thread has renewed my interest.


+1. I found what was either a vintage Topster or 49er at a vintage clothing store last year and passed on it. Now I'm kicking myself for not buying it.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Good lord, man. When you come across a classic at a correct price that fits don't _ever_ do that. I have the same problem with books. Any one that piques my interest, I've got to buy *now* because by the time I'm 'ready' to buy it, it's out of print.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oldsarge said:


> Good lord, man. When you come across a classic at a correct price that fits don't _ever_ do that.


At the time, I didn't appreciate the item as much as I do now after seeing Popinjay's classic.

It's all Popinjay's fault.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> I've wanted one of those topsters for years, but I've never pulled the trigger because they only come alphasized and I wear a short sport coat. Can anyone offer up some measurements for the small and medium sizes? This thread has renewed my interest.


I cannot supply measurements, but I wear short sizes too, and have an anecdote. I tried twice to fit into topsters and failed both times. They hung down nearly to my knees. An attempt to have one shortened was a disaster. I think short guys are out of luck.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> At the time, I didn't appreciate the item as much as I do now after seeing Popinjay's classic.
> 
> It's all Popinjay's fault.


Sorry Gamma! If you ever have the chance again, definitely get it! It's a great 'throw-on' piece.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

hardline_42 said:


> I've wanted one of those topsters for years, but I've never pulled the trigger because they only come alphasized and I wear a short sport coat. Can anyone offer up some measurements for the small and medium sizes? This thread has renewed my interest.


a medium:
shoulders: 18.5"
chest: 22"
Sleeve: 25.5"
Length: 30"

I have small around here as well, but I can't for the life of me seem to find it. I will say I never noticed it being noticeably shorter than the medium, just smaller in the chest.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

godan said:


> I cannot supply measurements, but I wear short sizes too, and have an anecdote. I tried twice to fit into topsters and failed both times. They hung down nearly to my knees. An attempt to have one shortened was a disaster. I think short guys are out of luck.





ThePopinjay said:


> a medium:
> shoulders: 18.5"
> chest: 22"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> ...


Thanks guys, that's a bit longer than I'd prefer.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


> a medium:
> shoulders: 18.5"
> chest: 22"
> Sleeve: 25.5"
> ...


Should they have a fit similar to that of a sport coat?

I ask because I seek 17.5-18" shoulders, 41-42" chest for my jackets. The medium size quoted above would be too big for me, and I haven't worn a size "small" anything in decades.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Grayland said:


> I'm a big fan of the Sir Pendleton shirts. Button down collar and made of a very fine, relatively lightweight wool. I buy them off ebay for $19-$30.


You should check my threads on the Exchange in a month or two..... Mine will be MUCH less than that!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

It seems that it is usually feast or famine with Pendleton. I tend to find a bunch and then nothing for months. It's been a long drought. I've gotten picky and won't buy anything with even a slight moth nibble unless I really like it and it is for myself, and the nibble has to be awfully small.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

The returns are smaller, but even a Pendleton with a few small nibbles seems to be desirable, especially to certain demographics outside the us. They make nice old USA made collectibles to some. I have had no problems selling them. The main caveats may be, the particulars of the colors in the fabric and condition. Some are in beautiful condition, closet kept and seldom worn, but 40 years has yielded a small hole or two. Thats a seller. However, a dingy gray uninteresting pattern in perfect condition may garner little interest. this has been my experience. 

See below \/\/


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Well...so i couldn't help myself. These are some from various e-sales last winter, including the bright blue topster.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Good stuff. 

The new ones, I have to say, I believe the wool is softer than the ones we had back in the 60's and 70's.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

ThePopinjay said:


> I don't believe they offer any topster models at all. I do see blackwatch versions pop up on ebay/etsy with some frequency however.


Thanks for the feedback. Guess I've have to keep an eye on the Bay, if I am to be able to round out my Pendleton Blackwatch collection!


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

My dear wife was raised in the town from which the Pendleton brand derives it's name. We visit her remaining family from time to time. When you visit the original factory, they have a nice selection of 2nds and close out items that can be had at a reasonable discount.

I had bought several of their shirts and sweaters, back when I was in my XXL Tall days....thank God those days are behind me!

Anyway, those were amongst the finest garments that I have had the privilege of owning. One Virgin Wool shirt stands out in my mind for its soft sheen of fabric, bright vibrant colors and good fit. I received countless compliments on that shirt.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Watchman said:


> My dear wife was raised in the town from which the Pendleton brand derives it's name. We visit her remaining family from time to time. When you visit the original factory, they have a nice selection of 2nds and close out items that can be had at a reasonable discount.
> 
> I had bought several of their shirts and sweaters, back when I was in my XXL Tall days....thank God those days are behind me!
> 
> Anyway, those were amongst the finest garments that I have had the privilege of owning. One Virgin Wool shirt stands out in my mind for its soft sheen of fabric, bright vibrant colors and good fit. I received countless compliments on that shirt.


If you still have any of them, let me know. I'm an XXL/ XXL Tall.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

My pendletons:

One of the three season worsted wool shirts

My heavy winter Pendleton

A Pendleton Sportcoat YES, it has elbow patches 42L (will be for sale)

Another worsted wool (medium will be for sale)

Another winter shirt medium has a SMALL moth hole will be for sale

First one of these I have seen, A BATHROBE (medium, will be for sale)

This next one is odd. It's either the biggest scarf ever, or a small blanket or a lap blanket

It's about 7 feet long and 2 feet wide

[/URL]

I had about 15 more, but I sold them in the fall.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

I missed the sport coat


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

That looks like a shawl to me, nobleprof.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> Pendleton board shirts are an essential part of the West Coast Surfer Dude Trad look. Without them you are a ripple rider, a mere gremmy, beneath contempt and unworthy of notice. With a board shirt, a pair of pegged Levi's and a pair of Tijuana huaraches you can hold your head high from Baja to Santa Cruz, firm in the knowledge that you know the look and probably can manage to survive an entire day at the gnarly old Wedge.


Bitchin'.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Pendleton stuff is usually top notch. If you thrift them, however, be sure to look carefully for moth holes. I have some Pendleton shirts and a very nice tan sportcoat. However, I've left a lot of 'em on the rack due to moth damage.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

I got these two last year, the pics are from the website.

The first is actually darker in person, to my eye.

I was going to send the second back for a red one but my mom liked it so I kept it anyway.

Also have the western sport coat in grey, never wear it, well so far.

Had some as a youth, a few hand-me-downs from older siblings, and a couple of Christmas gifts.

They were the coolest to us, back then.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Has anyone ever seen these? It was a first for me. A fairly small collar button down with the back collar button as well? I've handled most makes and models of shirts from them, but this one threw me a bit.
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN4507_zps37c14b96.jpg.html
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN4510_zpsc87ddc91.jpg.html


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ Haven't seen a Pendleton shirt like that, but it sure is a beauty.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

^Is that a quilted lining?


----------



## zcm (Mar 16, 2014)

I never saw that on a pendleton but my experience with them is limited. However I am curious what the point of the button back of the collar is. I have a few OCBDs like that.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Reuben said:


> ^Is that a quilted lining?


yes indeed, like most of their shirts. Just the neck and yoke lined with nylon.



zcm said:


> I never saw that on a pendleton but my experience with them is limited. However I am curious what the point of the button back of the collar is. I have a few OCBDs like that.


That had me scratching my head too. My first thought was this was an experiment in Ivy from the 60's? It certainly must be from that decade, mid to late, right? But certainly you would not don a tie with it. Style over substance perhaps? The hem is split sides and rounded, as well.

My father in law worked at a Men's store in the Midwest throught the 70's and 80's that sold Pendleton. I asked him. He said he had never seen this.


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

Love the way they look. Hate the way they itch.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

efdll said:


> Love the way they look. Hate the way they itch.


The "Sir Pendleton" made with Worsted wool is much thinner and MUCH less itchy.


----------



## zcm (Mar 16, 2014)

Monocle said:


> That had me scratching my head too. My first thought was this was an experiment in Ivy from the 60's? It certainly must be from that decade, mid to late, right? But certainly you would not don a tie with it. Style over substance perhaps? The hem is split sides and rounded, as well.


Hmm. Maybe it is rooted in some athletic activity a la the buttons on the collars points. Or maybe it was just the start of GOS:


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I rescued this heavy wool beauty from a thrift store earlier this year. It was hanging in the women's section by mistake. It had a nasty stain near the lower left pocket and was missing some buttons. Thankfully, no moth holes.

The dry cleaner couldn't remove the stain. Undeterred, I carefully washed it by hand using Woolite. The filth that came out of this jacket was unbelievable, the water was nasty brown. I'd say about 95% of the stain came out. You'd have to look pretty hard to find any trace of it. My alterations guy had an old set of blue buttons to match. Now, I'm looking forward to wearing it this fall.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice find! I believe that's called the CPO model though I could be wrong. My father had one but since I'm a good four inches taller than he was and my arms are exceptionally long there was no point in keeping it. I hope it's out there someplace keeping someone warm when they need it.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

efdll said:


> Love the way they look. Hate the way they itch.


Me too, a good set of under armors helps a lot. I mostly work outdoors in the shirts I actually "own". If its that cold (rarely in Texas) the under armor keeps it that much more toasty.

Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Nobleprofessor said:


> If you still have any of them, let me know. I'm an XXL/ XXL Tall.


Sorry it took so long to answer back. Unfortunately, all my old Pendleton's went to my brother and father in law.

I do have some other stuff in that size that one may qualify as being "Trad-Worthy"

PM me for further details.

Thanks!


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

> I especially like the older shirts with two flap chest pockets and the loop collar. This one is my oldest, indicated by the absence of the Woolmark logo, which was created in 1964:


Gamma,

I have this same pattern, but with a red stripe. My mom bought it for my dad _before_ I came along in 1964. I remember him wearing it for yard work when I was a small child. I've been wearing it since the 80s. It was my favorite spring skiing shirt, and I still enjoy it for bicycling in cool weather. It's still in great shape but is missing a cuff button and has a tiny moth hole in the upper chest. I'll never part with it.

I have several others that I used to wear more than I do now. I may unload them here soon.

One is a Sir Pendleton type, and I can vouch for those being very nice.

Topsters are awesome, and prized by their owners. I wish I had one, black watch.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Himself said:


> Gamma,
> 
> I have this same pattern, but with a red stripe. My mom bought it for my dad _before_ I came along in 1964. I remember him wearing it for yard work when I was a small child. I've been wearing it since the 80s. It was my favorite spring skiing shirt, and I still enjoy it for bicycling in cool weather. It's still in great shape but is missing a cuff button and has a tiny moth hole in the upper chest. I'll never part with it.
> 
> ...


I love hearing stories like this about well-loved clothing. I'm keeping my eyes open for a nice Topster.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I come late to this thread, scanned it pretty quickly and may be about to repeat comments already made. But here goes. First the trivia. The Beach Boys on their first album, which I bought when new, are lined up holding a surfboard while wearing the exact same Pendleton, blue/green I think and I think too they weren't shirts, but Topsmans (I'd never heard of a Topster until this thread). Google probably has an image of this. My dial-up won't do it, or rather will, but t'will arrive the day after tomorrow. The Beach Boys were so enamored of Pendletons that they originally named themselves The Pendletones.

The 49er is not the same as a Topsman. The plaiding is very wide, very bold and usually light in tone and buttons on the opposite side because it is NOT a man's garment. It is for women and so named because Pendleton introduced womens wear in 1949.

I own 32 Topsmans. And I have problems with all of them. Not mothing or stains, or yes mothing and stains, but that is not the problem because I know how to fix that. The problem, for me but probably not for others here judging from the proud posting of some extremely homely examples, is Pendleton's purposely attaching two humungus lower pockets with the plaid set on the diagonal with the rest of the jacket. Ditto with the breast pocket. Viewed from the front these three items take up half the fabric area and appear as a jumbled mess. Pendleton makes/made the Topsman with three giant leather-twist buttons down the front and one on each cuff, the cuff buttons being the same size as the button-ups. These creatures have to be removed before washing or fall off anyway because the loop was originally made of leather, later thankfully of brass. Most of the Topsmans made after 1070, while of the same quality and construction, are terrible 70s-type plaids. The 70s Topsman also have a much wider collar and lapel. Wanna know why? Because it was the 70s, that's why. The poster above who pegged the Woolmark at '64 was correct, but that doesn't mean Pendleton adhered to it then. It was '68 I believe.

My Topsmans are packed, and have been for years, in two tight-lidded Sterilite tubs, each with many packets of silica gel. Three are not. These three have all the pockets removed, two on each discarded, the third sewn inside. The buttons have been replaced with 3/4" black or brown plastic, or bakelite, 1/2" on the cuffs. Two have been darted. They look, to me, swell, much better than the tubbed ones, the ones that someday, maybe, will take on the look of the three others, one of which I'm wearing now.

A few years ago I culled my Pendletons (I have more than just Topsmans; I have/had every single thing I've seen posted here). In the culling I tossed out all with red in them, deciding I really, really don't like red in clothing.

I've been swathed in Pendleton since childhood. Immensely fond it; my Evis-y panel jackets, belted mackinaws and especially the half shirt/half jacket thing called the Topsman, but have realized later in life how god awful homely and shapeless so many of them are, including some posted here. But not after I get my hands on them, hands that alter them as above, probably to your horror. Or hands that actually chuck some, making maybe your head explode. Help me, Rhonda.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Who still has dial-up?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

^^^

That's the best you were able to pull out of the post above? Wasted my time on that one I see. Maybe I should have just said "Who still wears Pendletons?" and left it at that.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Rather than bragging about the two boxes full despite how you hated them? That would have been preferable, yes.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Peak and Pine said:


> ^^^
> 
> That's the best you were able to pull out of the post above? Wasted my time on that one I see. Maybe I should have just said "Who still wears Pendletons?" and left it at that.


I'll gladly take them off your hands.

If you have 32 Topsmans, perhaps you have one you can part with. Since you dislike them so.


----------

